# setting up horde

## burzmali

Hello,

I am trying to setup horde with horde-kronolith and horde-nag for a project at work, and am running into some problems.  For one, all the checksums for the horde packages are wrong and need to be updated in portage, there is already a bug addressing this here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=44903

Another problem is that the horde-pear package seems to use "/home/jan/pear_root/share/pear" as the default include path for library locations.  this is obviously wrong, I believe the correct path to be "/usr/lib/php/", but i am not sure.  I have not filed a bug on this yet, i guess i should.

The last problem is that all the "_foo()" functions seem to be undefined?  I get this eror when trying to view the horde/ directory with my web browser:

```

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: _() in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/config/registry.php on line 91

```

I am searching through my /lib/ dir now for where that function may be defined, but i don't know what to do when i find it.  There are a number of other 'underscore' functions used in horde that give the same error.  Here is what I get when going to horde/test.php:

```

Warning: Unknown(/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/test.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0

Warning: (null)(): Failed opening '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php') in Unknown on line 0

```

line 0 contains "<?php"  followed by a comment on the next line.  

i have php-4.3.4-r4 and mod_php-4.3.4-r4 installed with apache-2.0.48-r4

any ideas, guys?  anyone have the latest horde in portage working?  Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!

----------

## UberLord

I have the latest horde in portage working. Well, the lastest of about a week or two ago since I installed it.

Didn't do anything out of the ordinary either.

Not much help I know, but maybe you have to check the php installation?

Here's a Horde FAQ which describes your problem

http://www.horde.org/faq/admin/trouble/index.php#t44

----------

## burzmali

ok, first, thank you so much!  I feel like a doofus for not checking the faq more closely.  I have a slightly different problem now.  I can't seem to login to horde.   No matter what values i enter for user and password, I just keep getting the login screen.  I am using mysql database for all the backend stuff.  any ideas?  thanks again!

----------

## UberLord

Uh - no. I'm authenticating against my IMAP server using horde-imp.

----------

## burzmali

hm, I don't want to use imp, just kronolith and nag.  Did you setup an admin account for horde?  is that off of the ldap server also?

----------

## UberLord

 *burzmali wrote:*   

> hm, I don't want to use imp, just kronolith and nag.  Did you setup an admin account for horde?  is that off of the ldap server also?

 

Nah - no admin account.

Why would I need one? All the admin is though SSH unless you have some funky stuff I don't!

I run imp, turba and kronolith againt a postgresql db.

----------

## burzmali

ok, i have it setup mostly.  But when i login and go to the calander and try to add an event, nothing happens.  I fill out all the fields and click to save the event, but it won't show in the clalnder.  Can you add events in the calander?

And thanks again for all the help!

----------

## burzmali

just an update, tasks i make with nag DO show in the calander, so maybe it is a bug in kronolith's add task code?

----------

## burzmali

There was a version bumb of kronolith that fixed the problem i was having with it.  But now I have a new question.  How do I change the default field shown on the calander?  I want it to show the catagory instead of the title.  Any ideas?  thanks

----------

## Ataraxis

 *burzmali wrote:*   

> ok, first, thank you so much!  I feel like a doofus for not checking the faq more closely.  I have a slightly different problem now.  I can't seem to login to horde.   No matter what values i enter for user and password, I just keep getting the login screen.  I am using mysql database for all the backend stuff.  any ideas?  thanks again!

 

can you post how you solved that problem?

thanks

----------

## burzmali

which problem?  how to login?  I set up courier-imap and had horde authenticate off that instead of mysql.  not really a fix, but a work around.

----------

## vcihon

Ataraxis - 

Have you ever solved this one from your first post:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: Unknown(/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/test.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
> 
> Warning: (null)(): Failed opening '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php') in Unknown on line 0

 

I can login fine however I am having other similar errors and while troubleshooting I get the same results as you.

----------

## tdphys

I'm trying to get Kronolith going,  and have the same problems..

I got the test.php to work by changing it's permission.. as per the FAQ posted above,  and by inserting 

```

include_path = "/usr/lib/php"

```

in /etc/apache2/conf/php.ini

but when I try to go to /localhost/horde I get:

```
Warning: registry(/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/../config/registry.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Registry.php on line 106

Warning: registry(): Failed opening '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/../config/registry.php' for inclusion (include_path='/usr/lib/php') in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Registry.php on line 106

Warning: setlang(/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/config/lang.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Lang.php on line 72

Warning: setlang(): Failed opening '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/config/lang.php' for inclusion (include_path='/usr/lib/php') in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Lang.php on line 72

Warning: importconfig(/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/config/horde.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Registry.php on line 588

Warning: importconfig(): Failed opening '/var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/config/horde.php' for inclusion (include_path='/usr/lib/php') in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/horde/lib/Registry.php on line 588
```

I even chmod a+r on all these files, and it still doesn't work...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

update :  okay it really was permissions,   i had to change owner of those files to apache

----------

